# Citica and Saltwater



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey guys. I just bought a Citica yesterday and now my husband is questioning me on my purchase..he has a Curado. Will the Citica hold up in salt water? I think that it will and should. I picked the Citica over the Curado because it just felt better in my hand (I am 5'2"). I am looking for validation guys, did I do the right thing?


----------



## hasbeen (May 8, 2006)

*Did you marry an aggie?*

kidding.....no it will hold up fine.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Citica will do you just fine. Mine has.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Your Citica will hold up as well as his Curado. Tell him the guy from Shimano told you so


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes I did marry an Aggie, and I am one myself  

Thanks Bantam. I thought it would hold up, I just think he is under the assumption that a more expensive reel should be better.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Good saltwater reel, at a great price. Just make sure that you give it a little TLC, and it will last a long time.

Mike


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Aggiechick said:


> Thanks Bantam. I thought it would hold up, I just think he is under the assumption that a more expensive reel should be better.


Ask him if a Ferrari will last longer than a Mustang because it costs more 

If you take care of it then it will last a long time.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Plus - how old is his Curado? It is my understanding that the new Citica was built as an improvemed reel when compared to the Green Curado of yester-year. If you're throwing a new Citica and he's throwing an older Green Curado...you actually have the better reel according to Shimano.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

His Curado is just a few months old, shinny and new. So then what is the best way to maintain my reel besides rinsing it off after every trip and spraying oil (I use reel magic) of it after my weekend trips? 

I hope you guys do not mind me asking for tips/help. I want to start maintaining my own equipment.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Rinse with low flow of water. A shot of Reel magic and wipe it clean. Whichever I use the most, I take in to the reel shop for a good cleaning and maintenance.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Spray the reel magic onto a rag first then whipe the reel down. Do not spray it driectly on the reel as it could enter the reel and break the grease down. 


I have a link at the top of this forum. It shows how to maintain your reel. Follow the steps on this and you will be fine.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Make sure when you rinse your reel w/fresh water that you mist it lightly. If your hose won't mist just use as light as spray as possible.
You don't wan't water getting pushed into the reel.

I've seen my neighbor w/his rods propped up against his house spraying each reel for like a minute each w/high pressure spray. NOT what you want to do, EVER.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

I have had mine for a year and have dunked it several times and it still casts like the day i got it


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Aggiechick said:


> I picked the Citica over the Curado because it just felt better in my hand (I am 5'2"). /QUOTE]
> 
> The above is why I think you did the right thing. My wife prefers a rod with a slightly shorter butt grip than I do. She gets what she wants. I am glad she likes to fish.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Just had to say I fished with it this past weekend, and the Citica was great. Felt great in my hand and was able to retrieve the line at a good speed. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------

